# Please help just adopted 2 year old hedgie



## Jacks (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi there,

We just adopted a 2 year hedgehog from a friend of mine, what are some key introduction tips that we can try? He is constantly hissing and rolling into a ball and even did that foamy mouth thing. I am worried that this isn't going to change, any ideas or suggestions would be very appreciated!


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

You can try putting a old worn t-shirt in his cage so he gets used to your smell. Other than that, just be consistant with handling him every day and patient. It can take a long time for them to trust you.


----------



## Hillybean (Jun 10, 2010)

He's two years old, if he isn't use to handling..it could take a LONG time.
Please keep in mind that even new babies bought, may never be as friendly/social as one would like...each hedgie is different.

All hedgies hiss, pop, etc from time to time, and some do it constantly or more often than others.

The main goal is that hopefully after holding him that he unrolls and wants to explore.. if not cuddle.

Time, handling, routine, and persistance will help.

Also make sure he has good food/water, right temps, a hide and wheel. All those things also make a difference in a happy well rounded hedgie  .


----------



## hedgehog6578 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi,
I adopted a four year old hedgie from my cousin a while ago. She wasn't very friendly at first, but eventually came around. I put an old hankerchief, that I kept with me, in her house with the rest of her fleece and held her every day. It seemed to work really well!  Now she unrolls in my hand and wants to explore all the time. I'm sure if you spend time with your new hedgehog, he'll come around. Hope this helps!


----------



## Jacks (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone, he is slowly coming around, my friend said he didn't bite and bit me yesterday, a little concerning but good thing it didn't hurt, I will definitely try putting something in his cage to get used to my scent!! I'll keep you posted!!!


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Jacks said:


> Thanks everyone, he is slowly coming around, my friend said he didn't bite and bit me yesterday, a little concerning but good thing it didn't hurt, I will definitely try putting something in his cage to get used to my scent!! I'll keep you posted!!!


Maybe it's because he smelled something on your hand and tought it would be delicious to have a bite :lol: Try washing your hands with unscented soap and if you see him lick you, chances are he's going to bite, so move away.


----------

